# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Wood Fence

## firsttimer18

Hi Guys,
Looking to build a wooden fence as per the photo attached and was hoping to get some advice on what is the better stronger approach? The fence will be about 1.8m high at the hgheset point and and have a staggered top in a range of 1.8m - 1.6m. 
1. Option A was to dig a trench about 400 - 600cm deep and set the wooden posts in concrete. The fence itself will be "L" shape like the photo. 
2. Option 2 was to used a few 90 * 90 treated pine posts (concrete these in) and then run some pine wood parrellel to the ground and attached to the pine posts. This will create a type of frame and then I would screw the wooden posts to the frame? 
Thoughts or alternatives would be welcome?  
Thanks
Thomas

----------


## Marc

Hi Thomas. That fence is most likely in the northern hemisphere in a cold area where there are no termites and you can use cheap pine logs.
I agree that it has it's appeal so if you are determined, this is how I would do it.
Dig the trench but don't use concrete. Pack the logs in fine aggregate, recycled concrete, blue metal or similar in 5-10 mm This way you have support and drain.
Second, get your pest control dude to water your fence base with generous amounts of Termidor solution. 
What sort of logs are you going to use?

----------


## droog

The fence in that photo appears to have a top and bottom rail, there also appears to be pailings on alternating sides of the rails.

----------


## phild01

> The fence in that photo appears to have a top and bottom rail, there also appears to be pailings on alternating sides of the rails.

  How I saw it too.

----------


## firsttimer18

Yes thats correct. Thats my option 2 that I tried to explain.

----------


## Moondog55

The trench option is a little more work than digging holes. Rammed rubble is a great post stabiliser but more important in my experience is getting the post holes deep enough to resist wind forces. All my fence posts are at least 600mm down and a few are deeper

----------


## firsttimer18

Hi,
Was going to use 300mm stirrups attached to 1.5m length pine posts ( 90*90). I was the going to use 90*45 pine to run between the posts for the feature wood to attach to. Question is - is there a specific number of posts I need to use for stability or distance apart? I have an "L" shape wall that is 2.5m by 3.4m. I figured two posts would be enough for the 2.5m side and would not necessarily have to be 2.5m apart. These could be 1.5mt apart. And then 3 posts for the 3.4m length equally spread? So the overall plan is to concrete in the posts and then run pine timber (90*45) horizontal. This will create my frame and then I will attach the timber feature wood to this. 
Thoughts??

----------


## Moondog55

Use as many posts as you like but commercial fences seem to use them at as wide a spacing as they can get away with.
2400mm is reasonable I guess, I used 2400 spacing but I also used 190 * 45 top and 140*45 middle and bottom rails but it it is a very strong fence as boundary fences go, I also used alternate side staggered palings.
 EDIT
I didn't concrete in tho I use cement stabilised rammed earth, much stronger

----------

